# NOMINATE: your favorite train stations for the Train Station Cup



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

We plan to do a One on One tournament about train stations soon. You can use this thread to nominate your 3 favorites. 

rules:
- stations must be completed
- maximum of 3 nominations
- do not use this thread for discussions

Please add images as suggestions we can use for the line-up. Please keep in mind the image used will be a square 330 x 330 pixels.

Happy nominating!


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Berlin Hauptbahnhof (Germany)
London Saint Pancras (England)
Stazione Centrale di Milano (Italy)


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Adler station, Sochi
Kazansky vokzal, Moscow
Tokyo station, Tokyo


----------



## jonio (Oct 1, 2009)

Torino Porta Susa - Italy
Grand Central Terminal station - New York US
Haydarpasa station - Istanbul


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Nyugati Station, Budapest










Liège-Guillemins railway station, Liège










Flinders Street Station, Melbourne










Other stations worth a mention - Union Station in Toronto, Grand Central in NYC, Gare du Nord in Paris, Central Station in Glasgow (interior), Paveletsky in Moscow, St Pancras in London and one of those HSR stations in China.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Berlin* Hauptbahnhof











*London* St Pancras











*New York* Grand Central Station


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gare do Oriente (Lisbon) - of Santiago Calatrava









Estação de São Bento (Porto) and its beautiful panels of tiles indoor









Estação do Rossio (Lisbon) - neo-manueline masterpiece


----------



## Thorum (Mar 27, 2012)

Antwerpen Centraal (Belgium)









London St Pancras (UK)









Tours (France)


----------



## pkalein (Jun 4, 2011)

Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus- Mumbai

Grand Central- New York

Vitebsky- St. Petersburg


----------



## fruit&nut (Jul 18, 2006)

Lyon-Satolas Airport Railway Station

Liège-Guillemins

NYC Grand Central


----------



## Spencer (Jan 12, 2006)

Wrocław Main Station (_Wrocław Główny_):










Gdańsk Main Station (_Gdańsk Główny_):










Lviv Main Station (_Львів Головний_):


----------



## smb95 (Mar 10, 2013)

Scottish stations

Glasgow Queen Street

















Glasgow Central

















Edinburgh Waverly


----------



## pjm0512 (Apr 23, 2014)

Berlin Hauptbahnhof:










London Kings Cross:










Stalybridge (Manchester, England):


----------



## Skipping_Pig (Jan 24, 2012)

The little station with a big name. Anglesey, Wales.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

My favorite train stations:

Berlin Hauptbahnhof
London Kings Cross
Liège railway station


----------



## aravindputhumana (May 9, 2014)

Calicut (Kozhikode) , India.


----------



## aravindputhumana (May 9, 2014)

Calicut (Kozhikode) , India.


----------



## tmorling (Oct 4, 2011)

Southern Cross, Melbourne
Sydney Central, Sydney


----------



## jdjones (Feb 16, 2010)

London King's Cross

























London Paddington

























Dresden Hauptbahnhof


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Antwerp Central Station
Western Rail Train Station, Budapest
Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus, Mumbai


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

New York Grand Central
Antwerpen Centraal
Mumbai Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Berlin Friedrichstrasse


----------



## VeskoAtamianS40 (Oct 12, 2010)

Berlin Hauptbahnhof - Berlin Central Station
Budapest Keleti Pályaudvar - Budapest East Station
Hanover Hauptbahnhof - Hannover Central Station


----------



## linderich (Jul 7, 2014)

Gare du nord Paris
Gare de liège 
Gare de Marrakech (morocco)


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Limoges-Bénédictins* station (Limoges, France). An Art-Déco wonder:







*Toledo* station (Toledo, Spain). A neo-Moorish beauty:







*London-St Pancras* station (London, UK). Victorian majesty:


----------



## JRQ (Feb 27, 2004)

Main Street Station, Richmond, Virginia, USA 








https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1164/1421135782_caa25bd43a_b.jpg

Grand Central Station, New York City, USA








https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5272/5829533570_8ce468ffc3_b.jpg

Antwerp Central Station








https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3787/10915352675_35b1b71c1e_b.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

1) Grand Central Terminal, New York City:









2) Union Station, Washington DC









3) And Milano Centrale, Milan (Italy):


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

Gare de Strasbourg - Station in a bubble









Wonderfully ugly Gare Montparnasse - Paris









Berlin Hauptbahnhof - The station that never ends... I guess that's a 3rd nomination for this giant mirrored box full of trains.









I'd love to have included some Asian stations, but I've never trained about. Mumbai is pretty special...


----------



## oritaorighta (Jul 8, 2014)

Union Station, Washington DC









Tokyo Station, Tokyo









Grand Central Station, New York City


----------



## Tchokan (Apr 22, 2011)

fidalgo said:


> Gare do Oriente (Lisbon) - of Santiago Calatrava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

x2, Jan! kay:


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Kuala Lumpur Railway Station
*









*Seoul Railway Station
*









*Tokyo Station*


----------



## Langfuhr (Oct 12, 2012)

Grand Central Terminal, NYC, US










Gdansk Main Station, Gdansk, Poland










Roma Termini, Rome, Italy


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Antwerp Central Station 









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3560/3815569230_028fe94258_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jefvandenhoute/10995087656









https://www.flickr.com/photos/adamtomas/10934166795









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11470823913


Antwerpen central trainstation by jmhuttun, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/notanartist/7015193497


2. London St Pancras

3. Berlin Hauptbahnhof


----------



## 625 (Sep 13, 2004)

Wrocław Railway Station:



lulek89 said:


>


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

*Calcutta Howrah Railway Station (India):*



























*Amsterdam Centraal (Netherlands):*



























*Maputo Railway Station (Mozambique):*


----------



## shard97 (Feb 11, 2012)

London Kings Cross
London St Pancras Intl
London Blackfriars


----------



## shard97 (Feb 11, 2012)

London Kings Cross
London St Pancras Intl
London Blackfriars


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Tianjin West Railway Station


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Beijing South Railway Station


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

fidalgo said:


> Gare do Oriente (Lisbon) - of Santiago Calatrava
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tchokan said:


> :yes:
> 
> x2, Jan! kay:


x3


----------



## Srananbloke (Jan 9, 2005)

* Antwerpen Centraal - Antwerp, Belgium

* Köln Hauptbahnhof - Cologne, Germany

* Moor Street - Birmingham, UK


----------



## lowrence (Jul 31, 2007)

The Popes Station in Vatican City at Rome! What amazing! Just for Vips and ...
cristmas trees arriving from abroad.:cheers:


----------



## lowrence (Jul 31, 2007)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stazione_di_Citt%C3%A0_del_Vaticano
Here is a link for that wonderful station.


----------



## racingweirdo (Sep 7, 2008)

Antwerps central station
Amsterdam central station!!!!!
Liege


----------



## SpaBruis (Mar 2, 2013)

Antwerpen Centraal, Antwerp, Belgium

Den Haag Hollands Spoor, The Hague, Netherlands









Valkenburg, Netherlands


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

*St. Pancras*


St. Pancras Station by Dougerino, on Flickr

*Kings Cross*


Kings Cross Station Square by Fieldy., on Flickr

*Grand Central Station*


Grand Central Station by jesslane00, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

*Toledo train station - Spain*

Spain Train! by judo_dad1953, on Flickr


February 2009: Train Station, Toledo, Spain by bsii, on Flickr


18:35h Last Stop by rromer, on Flickr

*Atocha Station - Madrid*


Old Atocha Station exterior, Madrid. by aeropagitica, on Flickr


Atocha Station top level by hilofoz, on Flickr

(How many train stations do you know have turtle ponds??)


Tortugas en Atocha by Ekene O, on Flickr

*Rossio Station - Lisbon*


The Rossio Railway Station by blueheronco, on Flickr


Lisbon - The Rossio Station (South side) by ezequiel1958, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

My suggestions:

*Stockholm Central station, Sweden*


Stockholms-Centralstation-130619_0143 par Jernhusen, sur Flickr

More pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112892733&postcount=19

*Gothenburg Central station, Sweden*


Gothenburg Central Station par duncanblair, sur Flickr

More pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84799765&postcount=21

*Station Triangeln, Malmö, Sweden*


Geodesic dome skylight par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr

More pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111218595&postcount=89


----------



## hoody (Jan 7, 2003)

Birmingham New Street, England (Redeveloped) 

Rome TERMINI, Italy 

Valencia, Spain


----------



## Limongi (Jul 13, 2006)

*1. Julio Prestes Station (Estação Júlio Prestes) - São Paulo, Brazil*










*2. Central Station (Central do Brasil) - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*








(Building on the lower right with the clock tower)


*3. Luz Station (Estação da Luz) - São Paulo, Brazil*


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*My three nominations*

Chhatrapati Shivaji Railway Terminus, Mumbai



























Source: http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/130686.html


CST Interior by Wikipedia, on Flickr




















St. Pancras Railway Station, London





























Grand Central Terminal, New York City











Grand Central Terminal by source, on Flickr


----------



## Tom68relo (Jun 5, 2012)

Leipzig Hauptbahnhof.
Berlin Hauptbahnhof.
Copenhagen Main Station.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Antwerpen Centraal
Liège Guillemins
Berlin Hbf


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

1. Kyoto Station



















2. Busan Station










3. Kanazawa Station


----------



## André Vasconcellos (Jul 19, 2010)

1- Luz Station (Estação Luz - São Paulo)



















2-Central do Brasil Station(Estação Central do Brasil - Rio de Janeiro)


















3-Central de Belo Horizonte Station(Estação Central de Belo Horizonte- Minas Gerais)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Antwerp Central Station

London Saint Pancras Sation

Budapest Nyugati Station


----------



## DKF01 (Jan 3, 2014)

fidalgo said:


> Gare do Oriente (Lisbon) - of Santiago Calatrava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ^^


----------



## afiqnadzir89 (Apr 9, 2014)

Liège-Guillemins Railway Station

Liège / Luik / Lüttich by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr

Gare do Oriente 


Gare_driente by afiqnadzir, on Flickr


Beijing South Railway Station

beijing-south-railway-station by afiqnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## DaveyCakes (Jun 17, 2008)

Leipzig Hauptbahnhof
St. Pancras, London
Estación del Norte, Valencia


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Tchokan said:


> :yes:
> 
> x2, Jan! kay:


X3 crl kay: :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## propel (Nov 21, 2012)

Helsinki Central








[/url]Helsinki railway station by Arnout Fonck, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]057 by gwagwa, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]helsinki_central_railway_station-wallpaper-2560x1440 by hipplayrocks, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)

1.*Wuhan Station*


> little universe said:
> 
> 
> > DSC_0374 by Qin, Zong, on Flickr
> ...


2.*Guangzhou South Station*


> Delta1088 said:
> 
> 
> > Guangzhou South
> ...


3.*Beijing South Station*


BarbaricManchurian said:


>


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Train stations? Do you mean railway stations?


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

A few African favorites:

Edit: You might wonder, are there actually services to the stations listed? And yes, there's a weekly service to Beira and a twice-weekly to Bobo-Dioulasso and Kigoma.


Neo-Sudanese architecture of the Bobo-Dioulasso station, Burkina Faso.


The wonderful 1960s brutalism of Beira station, Mozambique.




And finally, colonial charm in Kigoma, Tanzania. Michael Palin noted that without it's mosquitos it could have been an "upcountry health spa" when visiting on his pole-to-pole journey way back in 1991.


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

1. CST (Mumbai)
2. Howrah (Kolkata)
3. Lucknow Charbagh/Chennai Central/Kacheguda Hyderabad


----------



## ill tonkso (Feb 23, 2005)

Dresden Hauptbahnhof

Huddersfield










Tokyo


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*Avignon TGV*
Avignon TGV 1 by Nelson Minar, on Flickr

*Rotterdam Centraal*








(C) Volkstrant

*Cuenca AVE*








Source: ADIF


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Roma Tiburtina, italy


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*1-São Bento Station* »» Porto [Portugal]










*2-Rossio Station* »» Lisbon [Portugal]










*3-Maputo Station* »» Maputo [Mozambique]


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Milan Italy, massive train station


----------



## dewlin07 (Sep 11, 2009)

*1. Tianjin West Railway Station 天津西站*
Location: Tianjin, China



> ^^ Old Tianjin West Railway Station v.s. New Tianjin West Railway Station


*2. Hangzhou East Railway Station 杭州东站*
Location: Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China



>


*3. Guangzhou South Railway Station 广州南站*
Location: Guangzhou, Guangdong, China



>


There are many newly built awesome train station in China. Although I want to list them all here, but i won't, since it limits only on top 3. You can visit and see more stations at China Railway Station Thread. 

_Photo Credits: Google, Skyscrapercity China Railway Station Thread (especially Bigdog) _kay:


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Gare de Strasbourg (Photo by DAVID ILIFF. License: CC-BY-SA 3.0)










Milano Centrale (source of photo: here)


----------



## Spazatao (Aug 31, 2007)

Most of the ones I would choose have already been posted, especially Antwerpen's station. So:

1) Lyon TGV Saint-Exupéry:




























2) Gare de Tours










3) Kazansky Station, Moscow


----------



## Reda_ (May 12, 2014)

1.Marrakech, Morocco.

























2.Nador-Ville, Morocco.

























3.Fès, Morocco.


----------



## Station Master (Sep 15, 2012)

London St Pancras
New York Grand Central
Newcastle upon Tyne Central


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Modena Italy, High speed station


----------



## Ypenhof (Feb 11, 2012)

My favorite stations:
- Haarlem Central station, The Netherlands
- Station Jakarta-Kota, Indonesia
- Amsterdam Cental Station.


----------



## World8115 (Oct 4, 2010)

New railway stations of China look really awesome :cheers:


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

1. Canfranc
2. Canfranc
and 3. Canfranc


https://www.flickr.com/photos/atvjavi/9694645636/​

Canfranc International Station par atvjavi, sur Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

St. Pancras London 









Milano Main Station 









Frankfurt Main Station


----------



## Davy Crockett (Oct 23, 2011)

1. Antwerp Central Station
2. Venice Station (Mestre I think it`s called)
3. Jerez de la Frontera (Spain)


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

^^
There are two mayor stations in Venice, Mestre is the one on the continent, Santa Lucia the one on the main island of Venice (the touristy bit).


----------



## Pantazi (Sep 2, 2010)

Jan said:


> We plan to do a One on One tournament about train stations soon. You can use this thread to nominate your 3 favorites.


Considering the overwhelming amount of impressive railway stations, I think it could be exciting to arrange all the nominations by continent, then organise several sub-cups (Europe, Asia, Africa...), and eventually have the most voted stations of each sub-cup meet each other in a final international cup.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

3 Train stations in France: 
- Paris-Gare de Lyon
- Lyon-St Exupery
- Clermont Ferrand


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

1. Antwerpen Central Station
2. Berlin Hauptbahnhof
3. Dresden Hauptbahnhof


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice thread! 



Jonesy55 said:


> Lots of nice ones so far. Here are a few more that haven't been mentioned yet.


In the same spirit, I'm nominating *Saint-Charles* from *Marseille*:

- very good Eclecticist architecture for the old wing
- good new extension
- tremendous use of an incredible surrounding & geography, best I have ever seen. There's no place where I like arriving in the city more than I do in Marseille. 


France - Marseille - Gare de Marsielle Saint Charles by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


La gare saint charles - Marseille by Nouhailler, on Flickr


Gare de Marseille Saint-Charles by ClydeHouse, on Flickr


ANPU Saint-Charles, Marseille by jergaaa, on Flickr


Coucher de soleil sur Marseille by dgidgil, on Flickr


Escaliers de la Gare Saint Charles by Guillaume Chagnard Photographie, on Flickr

I'll think of two more...


----------



## Srht1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Istanbul-Haydarpaşa Terminus
Adana Terminus
Rotterdam Centraal


----------



## meiwa (Mar 18, 2014)

Some of my Chinese favourites.

*1. New Hangzhou East Railway Station / 杭州东站*




























*2. Qingdao North Railway Station / 青岛北站*




























*3. Ningbo North Railway Station / 宁波北站 *


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

*station train villa el salvador, lima, peru*









http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_...ación_Villa_El_Salvador_del_Metro_de_Lima.JPG


----------



## mexico86 (Apr 8, 2007)

Porto São Bento


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Maryborough, Vic., Australia:




























Geelong, Vic., Australia































North Melbourne, Australia:


----------



## worldcities (Jul 31, 2014)

1) Howrah Station - Kolkata
2) Kings Cross - London
3) Grand Central - New York City


----------



## Powerpill (Jan 3, 2014)

1 - Nyugati, Budapest
2 - Grand Central, NYC
3 - Berlin Hauptbahnhof


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

1) Milano Centrale
2) Madrid Atocha
3) Antwerpen Centraal


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Station Antwerpen-Centraal, Antwerp, Belgium
Station Haarlem, Haarlem, Netherlands
Leipzig Hauptbahnhof, Leipzig, Germany


----------



## ysoebroto (Apr 26, 2013)

1. Rotterdam Centraal (Netherlands)
2. Liège-Guillemins Station (Belgium)
3. Dresden HBF (Germany)


----------



## Shwed (Dec 25, 2010)

Adler railway station



















http://sc-os.ru/ru/press/foto/#transport/Railway_station_Adler


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

Stazione centrale di Milano
New York Grand Central Terminal
Berlin Hauptbahnhof


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

Davy Crockett said:


> 1. Antwerp Central Station
> 2. Venice Station (Mestre I think it`s called)
> 3. Jerez de la Frontera (Spain)


There's (at least) two: Venezia Mestre on the mainland and Venezia Santa Lucia which is actually in Venice.


----------



## DrDan (Sep 12, 2002)

1. Gare do Oriente (Lisbon) - of Santiago Calatrava

2. London St Pancras

3. Southern Cross Station, Melbourne (below)


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

1. Kyoto Station, Japan














































2. Osaka Station, Japan














































3. Canary Wharf Station, London


----------



## myid (Jul 25, 2012)

The best from Romania...

Can't compare with others but... quite nice :

*Suceava Railway Station *

















*Sinaia Railway Station *









*Predeal Railway Station*


----------



## JaydenM (Jun 29, 2014)

Grey St, Brisbane


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

London Victoria Station










Station Sneek:










Amsterdam Schiphol Airport train station:


----------



## TWK90 (May 15, 2007)

1. Southern Cross station, Melbourne, Australia










2. Kyoto station, Japan



















3. Osaka station, Japan


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert (Feb 14, 2014)

Old stations:
Antwerp central
A lot of French/English/Italian/Austrian/Portugese/American/African stations
Grand central NY

Modern ones:

Lille
I forgot.. (my c.. memory)
A few stations in Bejing/Shanghai/Kobe/Tokyo/Italy


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Gare du Palais, Québec









Westbahnhof, Vienna









Nyugati Pályaudvar, Budapest


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Venezia St Lucia, Italy


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Estación Central -Santiago*
designed by Gustave Eiffel 1897











Estación Central por karlsbad, en Flickr


----------



## werner10 (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam
The Manhattan Hotel by Manhattan Hotel Rotterdam in Rotterdam, Netherland, on Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

milano porta garbaldi , italy


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks guys! Here is the top 16. These will go head to head in the tournament. New nominations won't be processed further. The tournament starts august 16. Here is the tournament line-up. Happy voting! 

1. St Pancras (London)	
2. Antwerpen Centraal
3. Grand Central Terminal (New York) 
4. Berlin Hauptbahnhof	
5. Milano Centrale 
6. Liège-Guillemins
7. King's Cross (London)
8. Gare do Oriente (Lisbon)
9. Estação do Rossio (Lisbon)
10. Nyugati pályaudvar (Budapest)	
11. Rotterdam Centraal	
12. Amsterdam Centraal
13. Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus (Mumbai)
14. Estação de São Bento (Porto)
15. Tokyo Station	
16. Beijing South Railway Station


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

has chosen only countries giant in the world...


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Feel sorry about Haydarpaşa hno:


----------



## Baron Hirsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes. Also, I feel it strange to compare ex-Bombay Victoria with Berlin Hbf, two centuries apart in construction date. Next time we hold such a competition, I would suggest separate categories: 

- best 19th century, classic railway age architecture (pre-1918)

- best 20th century, modern railway architecture (1918-1989)

- best new railway station post-1989 (Berlin, Rotterdam, the Chinese ones....)

- best restoration of classic-age railway station since 1989 (for St. Pancras, Antwerp, Atocha...)

- best integration of a station into the landscape or cityscape (and that is the category where no-one beats Haydarpasa!)


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

midomidi2013 said:


> VERY BEATIFUL


But the second station isn't Frankfurt??


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ashgabat, Turkmenistan


----------



## ankitsuhane2002 (Feb 17, 2015)

Grand Central in New York City...


----------



## Rahul.C (Jun 29, 2014)

Mysuru(or mysore) railway junction,india


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Nothing can beat Antwerp.


----------

